# Re-purpose Your Old Kitchen Stuff



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

Some neat ideas to do it here.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey,  Great ideas.  Some are too pretty to use.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 14, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some neat ideas to do it here.



No thanks!


----------



## Pam (Jan 14, 2016)

I especially like the teapots with plants in them, might give that a try!


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2016)

I love the colander lights.  I saw a show the other day where they had turned colanders into hanging lamps over the kitchen island.  It really looked great.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2016)

Those are beautiful Seabreeze.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 16, 2016)

Some clever ideas there.  I have put a plant in an old teacup...but some of these would take some doing.  The wine bottle chandelier was nice!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 16, 2016)

But the galvanized wash tubs on the ceiling?   I think not.


----------



## Fern (Jan 16, 2016)

Some great ideas, I have planted a dianthus in a tree stump,so easy to grow from a cutting,  an idea from one of your previous posts, it's doing well, looking forward to it flowering.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2016)

That's great Fern, hope it flowers for you!  I agree Nancy, the tubs are not that inviting.


----------

